# Falso contacto



## soichirutk (Abr 30, 2007)

Como puedo encontrar un falso contacto en una instalacion de un hogar.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 30, 2007)

La forma mas adecuada es aislar la parte problematica y despues utilizar un indicador de continuidad en cada uno de los elementos de la parte problematica.


----------



## apertao (May 4, 2007)

soichiruk normalmente las averias estan en los termicos y diferenciales de la casa,puede que las bornas esten flojas y solo es apretarlas( ojo tienes 220v en estos aparatos) no se lo que sabes de electricidad,por lo tanto empiezo desde cero,ok. despues de apretar las bornas,escuchalos, puede que hagan chasquidos o ruidos raros,el que lo haga debes de cambiarlo.Si esto esta bien, vete a las cajas de registro y mueve los cables y conexiones por si alguna da chispas y por ultimo y sin saber exactamente la averia, si es una maquina que funciona a veces , o es una lampara,vete al casquillo o al enchufe,espero haberte ayudado


----------

